# Me lo quedo



## Sempere

Salve,
sto traducendo un racconto spagnolo in italiano e mi sono imbattuta in questa espressione "me lo quedo". Sembrerebbe significare me lo prendo o me lo tengo ma com'è possibile che sul vocabolario bilingue non ho trovato alcun riferimento? E' una locuzione che fa parte del linguaggio parlato? 
Grazie per l'attenzione


----------



## Neuromante

Potresti mettere un contesto?

Sicuramente significara quello che dici, ma sempre è meglio essere sicuri.


----------



## Sempere

Te escribo toda la frase: "El àtico era del tamano de mi celda, una estancia suspendida en la tundra de tejados. "Me lo quedo", dije".
 P.S.: Perdoname, faltan los acentos y la tilde en la n de tamano
Gracias por tu atencion


----------



## Rayines

Hola Sempere: a ver si entiendes mi castellano (no hablo italiano). "Quedarse" con algo es "tenerlo", pero en este caso, es "tomarlo". Me quedo con él: "Lo tomo".


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

Quindi, in italiano, sarebbe "lo guardo o lo prendo".


----------



## Neuromante

*Lo cojo*, salvo en algún país sudamericano se usa más *coger* que *tomar*

Aunque en este caso es más común *Me lo quedo*


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

No se usa nunca "coger" para "tomar" en México y, creo, la mayoría de los países hispanoamericanos, donde quiere decir "follar" o "joder".


----------



## xeneize

En algún país americano (en zonas de Colombia por ejemplo) usan "coger", pero en la gran mayoría no y es mejor evitarlo de una...Yo aconsejaría usarlo en España nomás, y en todo caso se puede sustituir por _tomar_ o _agarrar_ ahí también, aunque los españoles usen más "coger".
En italiano no se diría "lo guardo", que quiere decir otra cosa..Sería "me lo tengo" o "me lo prendo".
Es el _guardar_ español (conservar, mantener) que se acerca en su significado a "quedarse con algo".

Sempere, nel tuo dizionario evidentemente riportava soltanto l'uso intransitivo di _quedar_, ma esiste anche come transitivo.
Qua puoi usarlo come transitivo (me lo quedo) o intransitivo (me quedo con él).

Chau


----------



## Neuromante

Es su significado. 
Aquí "Agarrar" o "Tomar" conservan sus significados, que en realidad son distintos al de coger.


----------



## Rayines

xeneize said:


> En algún país americano (en zonas de Colombia por ejemplo) usan "coger", pero en la gran mayoría no y es mejor evitarlo de una...Yo aconsejaría usarlo en España nomás, y en todo caso se puede sustituir por _tomar_ o _agarrar_ ahí también, aunque los españoles usen más "coger".
> En italiano no se diría "lo guardo", que quiere decir otra cosa..Sería "me lo tengo" o "me lo prendo".
> Es el _guardar_ español (conservar, mantener) que se acerca en su significado a "quedarse con algo".
> 
> Sempere, nel tuo dizionario evidentemente riportava soltanto l'uso intransitivo di _quedar_, ma esiste anche come transitivo.
> Qua puoi usarlo come transitivo (me lo quedo) o intransitivo (me quedo con él).
> 
> Chau


No sé si te comprendí bien, pero en español no diríamos "me lo tengo", "me lo prendo" ni "me lo guardo" para referirnos a un ático. Sí, en cambio "lo tomo" o, como la pregunta inicial, "me lo quedo" .


----------



## xeneize

Bueno, justamente por eso decía. Su significado no es el mismo en todos los países...
Bueno...en la Argentina también "agarrar", "tomar", etc, "conservan" sus significados, ya que, que yo sepa, no lo cambiaron nunca.
Pasa que "coger" se puede sustituir por "tomar" en muchísimas circunstacias en España, por inusual que pueda ser. Lo mismo no pasa al revés en la Argentina.
Por eso, cambiar de _coger_ a _tomar_ no me parece que afectaría mucho la comunicación con españoles. Cambiar de _tomar_ a _coger_ sí supondría sonrojos, turbamientos, etc, con argentinos..
Aunque un español suela decir "coger el autobús" y "coge la silla", me imagino que no le parezca descabellado si alguien dice "tomar el autobús" y "toma la silla" (que no _agarrar_, a lo mejor, pero _tomar_ sí...).
En cambio, si decís a un argentino que vas a "coger el autobús", pensaría que estás tan necesitado que no te queda otra nomás...


----------



## xeneize

No Rayines, no me entendiste, "(me) lo prendo" o "me lo tengo" se dirían en italiano 
"Lo guardo" es algo distinto en español y aún más en italiano...
No pasa nada, chau


----------



## Rayines

xeneize said:


> No Rayines, no me entendiste, "(me) lo prendo" o "me lo tengo" se dirían en italiano


Ah!, grazie!


----------



## Malaia

Sempere said:


> Salve,
> sto traducendo un racconto spagnolo in italiano e mi sono imbattuta in questa espressione "me lo quedo". Sembrerebbe significare me lo prendo o me lo tengo ma com'è possibile che sul vocabolario bilingue non ho trovato alcun riferimento? E' una locuzione che fa parte del linguaggio parlato?
> Grazie per l'attenzione


 En España cuando decimos "lo tomo" en la mayoría de las ocasiones refiere a que te vas a comer, beber, o coger algo de manera física:  (Mario, toma este libro y ponlo en su sitio/ Papá, tómate las pastillas). En referencia al ático o cualquier otra cosa que vayas a "adquirir" es más usual el significado de "me lo quedo" que en italiano corresponde a "lo prendo".


----------



## Alissia

Salve,
in questo caso "me lo quedo" si traduce "lo prendo"  - se non sbaglio il personnaggio sta visitando un appartamento e decide di prenderlo in affitto : cosa diresti in una situazione simile?


----------



## Rayines

Alissia said:


> Salve,
> in questo caso "me lo quedo" si traduce "lo prendo" - se non sbaglio il personnaggio sta visitando un appartamento e decide di prenderlo in affitto : cosa diresti in una situazione simile?


Hola Alissia: ¡Bienvenida al foro!, ¿tú quieres saber en español?, en Argentina directamente diríamos "lo alquilo". Pero pienso que en España y otros países de habla hispana podría decirse distinto (lo rento, etc.) .


----------



## Neuromante

Creo que en lo que estamos todos de acuerdo es en:

*Me lo quedo*
*Lo alquilo*

Aunque lo normal es:

*"¿Cuanto dijo?"*


----------



## Rayines

Neuromante said:


> Creo que en lo que estamos todos de acuerdo es en:
> 
> *Me lo quedo*
> *Lo alquilo*
> 
> Aunque lo normal es:
> 
> *"¿Cuanto dijo?"*


----------



## Mañolandia

"me lo quedo" en España, es una frase que se solo se empleaba en transacciones comerciales o en trato de intercambio de objetos. Hoy se utiliza, incluso irónicamente, en cualquier situación; desde alquileres, compras o incluso entre parejas o matrimonios: -"...y al final, me la quedé" cioè la sposai


----------

